

4K AMOLED smartphone screen - neverminder
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/everdisplay-4k-phone-screen-for-vr/

======
creshal
I wonder at what point we finally have "enough" DPI.

~~~
fla
Not sure there is a perfect way to quantifiy that in DPI since its perception
is function of the distance between the eye and the screen.

Maybe an angular density metric would be more appropriate to calculate a limit
? [1]

[1] [http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-resolution-of-human-eyes-
re...](http://www.quora.com/What-is-the-resolution-of-human-eyes-retina)

~~~
creshal
Shouldn't print – which is roughly dealing with the same distances – have
figured it out decades ago?

~~~
fla
Yes but when it comes to VR, you're litteraly looking at a screen centimeters
away.

